# FA??



## Kyubi-sama (Jul 26, 2005)

sry for the stupid question, but as furaffinity.net links back here : is there still a working version of FA? or has everything been shut down?


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Jheryn is probably fixing the coding, and I doubt there is any trace of FA online right now. So that means that it's shutdown, but still in the process of being fixed and setup. Just be patient. Jheryn will post any updates.


----------



## Kuma-Kun (Jul 26, 2005)

Arcturus has granted Jheryn access to his server until the first. He has that time to make backups of everything, and if he does so, then whenever he opens FA back up, it will be exactly as you last saw it, unless he makes changes in the meantime. FA isn't dead, its just in stasis until Jheryn revives it. So now its merely a mtter of patience.


----------

